# Chicken Pox



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi guys

I may be wrong but I've got a very poorly poppet off school and my gut is telling me it's the start of chicken pox. I want to be prepared incase it is and the spots arrive over the weekend. 
I know many of you have had LO's with chicken pox and have passed on wonderful advice on potions and lotions to others but I can't find that info when scanning the forums.
Calomine comes to mind but I'm sure I've heard someone recommend a powder of some sort and also stuff to put in the bath etc. I'm gonna stock up later  
Any tips?? I'll be very greatful


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

You can put a spoonful of bi carbonate of soda in the bath. Just be careful if lo has eczema as it can really dry the skin out.
Putting oats into tights and then placing in the bath also takes the itch away but leaves skin smooth.

If it's really bad anti histamines can help.

When ds1 had chicken pox he had a really bad chesty cough. It was 2 weeks before the spots appeared. Apparently chicken pox has quite a long incubation period.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi PM

A few things worked for us.  

Piriton syrup (anti-histamine which can help the child sleep - contains sedative ingredients so good to use at night time).  Dr prescribed this but you can get it over the counter at the pharmacy.

Lanacane powder - we found this to be so much better than using calamine lotion which is difficult to apply.  The lanacane dried the spots up and was easy to apply.

Calpol - if feeling very ill   

I hope lo feels better soon.
X


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Regular calamine is not recommended anymore as it is drying but you can get it in a cream form.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

agree calamine is a no no..for miserable itches nothing beats some oats in a sock in the bath..works like magic!!


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and advice  

It didn't turn out to be chicken pox in the end but atleast we now have all the advice regarding chicken pox noted ready for when it does eventually catch up with her.

She has bacterial pharyngitis but is on the mend now. Poor poppet has been in a right state, never seen her so poorly and weak   it's been a tough weekend but she's much better now.

Thanks again everyone 
Xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi PM,

I think I my post will only contain info already listed, but I suppose it's good to hear that a few people have had success with the same remedies 
The combo that worked for us was as follows:

During very early days of spots (i.e. day 1/2) porridge oats in tights run under tap in bath and then left in bath and gently rubbed over skin, (this really helps to reduce itching and soothe).
Day 2 onwards (when spots have progressed) bi-carb of soda in bath (buy lots of pots as you get through loads, it really does help and you don't want to run out).

Calpol and ibuprofen liquid alternated.

Piriton liquid.  

I have to say I steered well clear of calamine as I have horrid memories of scrambling to get away from my Mum when she got it out. I remember it just making me so uncomfortable and made the itching worse .

Our ds had just turned 5 when he caught it, and then our DD caught it from him (aged just 1 year) 
I have to say we felt like pros by the time our little lady came down with it, she was very much worse than our DS so at least we felt experienced in what worked by then. 
The above medicines/remedies worked really well for both of them, so well tried and tested at different ages.    

I hope your lo gets better soon, it's horrid to see them so ill  

Anj x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again PM,
Our posts crossed 

I'm glad your little lady is on the mend, I totally sympathise, as our DD has been quite ill this past week too, only just showing signs of improvement today, bless her, I think there's a lot of 'nasties' going around atm 

Anj x


----------

